# How is the meat supply in your area?



## forktender (May 3, 2020)

For the past 2 weeks there has literally been zero beef pork, or lamb unless it's frozen pre packaged stuff. I buy most of my meat from a local restaurant supply store.

Each of these clear plastic bins holds about 6 to10 20lb cryovac packs of darn near any cut of beef, pork and lamb you could ever dream of. I went to this store 3 times this week and and I was completely blown away, damn near zero meat period.
Time to start looking for new wild hog area's to hunt until our buck season opens in July.

Crazy, I never would've imagined seeing empty shelves in California supermarkets and restaurant supply stores. If I was a cattle rancher I'd be sleeping with on eye open watching my cattle right about now.


----------



## desertlites (May 4, 2020)

Never imagined?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2020)

My area  of NW PA has the fewest Flu cases in the state. TP is still being hoarded but meat is not an issue. Just the opposite with some items. I just purchased 18-1 1/2" Certified Angus Ribeye Steaks for $6.99 a pound. Select Ribeye only went down to $9.99 from $12.99 at Christmas. $6.99 for Angus is a Steal. I only wish I had the funds to buy more. I seared off 6ea for Supper last night and they were amazing. The marbling was very close to Prime. Leg of Lamb is $5.99 along with Choice Top Sirloin Steak. All these are abundant and the cheapest I have ever seen in this area...JJ


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

It's crazy, they have chicken and fish but no meat, Costco down the road wasn't a whole lot better.
Tomorrow I'm going to see about joining Sam's if they will let me do a walk through to check things out first.
There is going to be a whole lot of poaching going on around here if they can't keep the food supply healthy.

Weird, I felt like I was in a twilight zone movie when I walked into the cold room where they keep the meat.
There are hot dogs and plenty of lunch meats but all but zero fresh meats.
It's crazy that one of if not the richest state in the union can't get food into the stores, I just don't get that.
It's almost like it's planned to see how much people will take before they brake.

I'm not the tinfoil hat type of guy but things like this kinda make you wonder, after you hear other states are running pretty much the same as ever.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 4, 2020)

Pickings are slim here in Oakland County Michigan. Most meat coolers are pretty much bare. I went to local Kroger today and came out with eye of round roast, 2 pack of frozen Cornish game hens and a 7.5 lb bone in pork butt. That’s with most grocery stores around here limiting customers to 2 meats. It’s crazy.


----------



## Jabiru (May 4, 2020)

Australia - Local butchers here have limited supplies. Our Major meat processors have been hit with the virus, they have been shutdown until they test every staff member etc.

Now this thing has hit supply chains it will be more tough times.

i stocked all our freezers up a couple of months back just in case.  my family knows we do not use that supply until we cannot buy meats or this virus has a cure.


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2020)

My area is limiting meat purchases again. 2 packs per purchase. Other items have rebounded. TP is no problem. And we even found a gallon of bleach! Hand sanitizer is still hard to find. But improving. Our company retooled 2 lines. And we are now making sanitizer as well. And Wegman's even had face masks for a few minutes! I scored 2 packs. Limit was 2 to a person.


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

I was stoked to get one of the last 3 packs of St Louie ribs they had two packs left but I felt so bad about other people going home to their family meatless that I only bought one of them. 
I'm a hunter and fisherman so my family will not go without, one way or another there will be meat and fish in our belly when we go to sleep at night and maybe a little to share with friends if it gets crazy out here.
"A country boy can survive"


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2020)

There is a Fat Squirrel in my backyard that would be tasty Fried if things get worse...JJ


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> My area is limiting meat purchases again. 2 packs per purchase. Other items have rebounded. TP is no problem. And we even found a gallon of bleach! Hand sanitizer is still hard to find. But improving. Our company retooled 2 lines. And we are now making sanitizer as well. And Wegman's even had face masks for a few minutes! I scored 2 packs. Limit was 2 to a person.


(LONG)

I can find TP, and other paper goods, yeast, flour, hand sanitizer, bleach and rubber surgical gloves never were a problem, masks for the past two weeks.  I bought 4 pork butts two weeks ago and some pork ribs last week and yesterday, I got really lucky yesterday, it was cleaned out.....they did have a 4 pack of beef lengua, I should've grabbed it, it makes amazing tacos and burritos and sopas.

I haven't been able to find Wet Ones or Lysol wipes or any other type  of disinfectant wipes since the lock down. It's been very strange out here, people are being sure nice and helpful for the most part crime is down drastically. Talking to strangers in the store has restored my hopes for this country, it's been a nice change for the most part. People have shared things out of their cart when they saw I missed grabbing one and I've done the same in return many times over.

 Heck, I was in line for almost 2 housr 3 weeks ago stocking up on dry good and meat and eggs. The lady in front of me had about 60 cup of noodles in her cart. I jokingly say she must be a student, her reply changed my attitude quickly. She said that her husband of 6 yrs just up and left her and her two young daughters without any warning and that was all she could afford to feed her family. ( you could tell she was terrified)

I asked her to watch my cart, and my wife and I grabbed another cart and loaded it with milk, cheese, flour , eggs , meat, frozen chicken thighs, 6 cans of tuna fish, mayo, juice, yogurt, dried fruit, fresh and frozen veggies, 2 loves of bread and some ice cream and cookies and some Flintstone multi vitamins.
When I got back in line she was just looking at us like she was mad, a few seconds before she went up to check out I grabbed one of the 24 packs of cup of soup off her cart without saying anything. She said take it if you need it that bad. I told her this cart is for her and her girls and I didn't want her wasting her money on  the 2 other cases if she didn't have to. She still didn't get that I was buy this cart for her until I said call me when the checker was ready for payment.  She was crying  when she saw the bill and both of her girls the checker and me and my wife were both crying by this point. 

I'm not posting this for an atta boys I'm just saying help others if you can. In the parking lot both of her girls asked if they could give my wife and me hugs. I smiled and said only if it was OK with their mommy, 
Dude it was crazy, I never felt anything like that before. I gave the lady my wives cell number and told her to call us if they were ever hungry or if just wanted to say hello, they left us a message on my wives cell that night with all three of them saying thank you so much, if was very, very cool and so very much humbling.

Hang in there everybody and help others if you can and don't feel bad if you have to ask for help, we're all in this crap together.
Dan


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> There is a Fat Squirrel in my backyard that would be tasty Fried if things get worse...JJ


My wife feeds those little tree rats, they are nice and fat, she knows that they will be on the menu if times get rough. LOL


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2020)

I haven't been to the grocery store for 4-5 days but have been able to get whatever I need at Sam's or Fry's. I do Just like 

 Jabiru
, my garage freezer has been packed since Xmas and when I take something out it gets replaced that week. There's just the wife and I, she doesn't eat hardly any meat at all. I'll smoke a porkbutt and the pulled pork that's left gets turned into enchiladas, burritos, and flautas, really stretches things out. I figure I could go a easy 4-5 months before running out of supply. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (May 4, 2020)

forktender said:


> It's crazy, they have chicken and fish but no meat, Costco down the road wasn't a whole lot better. Tomorrow I'm going to see about joining Sam's if they will let me do a walk through to check things out first.




That shouldn't be a problem, they let me walk thru to check things out when we moved here from CA, you can't buy anything until you get their card. The self checkout is far superior to standing in the lines at Costco, their prices are just about always identical, and we belong to Costco also, tho we won't renew. My freezer was in good shape from the three whole prime ribs I bought and processed last Xmas, ribeye steaks and small roasts. When all this Covid crap first started every time I'd go to Sam's or Safeway I'd grab a couple packs of chicken thighs and pork spare ribs, enough porkbutt to be able to make sausage. With the lines to get in and the stores limiting the number of shoppers allowed in it pays to get there early. I go on the days that have special hours for folks over the age of 60 and get there 30-45 minutes ahead of time. The last two times I went to Sam's I was in the first ten to get in when they opened at 7am, got everything I wanted with hardly any crowd. When I walked out at 7:30 the line was a couple hundred yards long, some wouldn't get in for hours, when they did the toilet paper, paper  towels, and a lot of the meat would be gone for the day,* GO EARLY! *RAY


----------



## xray (May 4, 2020)

Slim pickings here in northeastern PA. Scored a family pack of pork tenderloin the other day. There’s a small amount of meat everyday but you need to go early before it’s gone.

I actually haven’t been in a grocery store since St. Patties weekend. My wife has been doing the shopping. I try to limit my public exposure to my work place which is high risk.


----------



## JCAP (May 4, 2020)

I was just in our local Giant supermarket this weekend. Plenty of chicken, plenty of frozen seafood, and a decent but not great selection of  pork and beef. There were a couple of choice packers but didn’t look too great and were really stiff. I did grab a small beef tenderloin though. Though thinking about it more now, the more affordable beef selections were really limited and ground beef prices are higher now. Which is unfortunate since this store serves a bigger socioeconomic range than some places in this area. 

We don’t have a second freezer so I can’t really stock too much away. Which is fine since we’ve got plenty and I don’t want to really hoard what I don’t need or have space for, especially the more affordable selections.

TP, paper towels, cleaners, hand sanitizers are still hard to come by at this store. Haven’t ventured anywhere else since it’s right around the corner from us. But I might take a trip to Sams the next time we’re low.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 4, 2020)

Meat herr in North Texas good.  Even got a brisket and ribs this weekend but still no Bread Flour!


----------



## smokeymose (May 4, 2020)

Meats are still pretty available here, although I haven't been out since last Thursday.  I only go to Meijer and GFS.  Things like chicken and 70/30 ground beef go fast. In other words the cheaper stuff. I noticed the dry beans were cleaned out. Plenty of milk, cheeses and eggs, but all they had in milk was gallons but it was cheap. The paper towels and TP shelves were full, but sanitizing wipes or hand sanitizer have been unavailable since January. I wonder if those things are made in China. Plenty of bleach. Also plenty of bread and fresh produce, but still no bread flour or yeast. I managed to get the last pork butt at GFS and they even had nitrile gloves!
Off the food subject, I noticed at Meijer that the whole rack of bicycles was empty....


----------



## Fueling Around (May 4, 2020)

I don't sweat it to death. Stock varies from week to week.  
More fresh beef than pork since the recent shutdowns, except local grocery chain had pork spare ribs on sale last week.  Added 2 more in the freezer to the 3 already there and debating on pulling a pack for a cook.
Smithfield plant in Sioux Falls started re-opening today
Wish I had more freezer spacer.  Live hogs going cheap

Nice gesture 

 forktender


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2020)

Still have pork and beef in the freezer.  More growing too.  Oh, now we have laying hens growing.  We will have eggs in about 2 months


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Meat herr in North Texas good.  Even got a brisket and ribs this weekend but still no Bread Flour!


Trade you a 50lb sack of the best organic flour you can get damn near anywhere in the USA
"Central Mills Organic Flour in Petaluma CA" for a 25lb brisket? Shipping prices will make up the price differance between the two products?  


Hang in there.
Dan


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 4, 2020)

I drove up to Edmonton last Thursday.  The first hour of Thursday is designated Seniors Only, so the shelves were fully stocked.
Even so, there was no pork tenderloin, loin, or roasts.  The only beef roast was eye of round (in cattle country??????).  No whole wheat flour, no yeast, no ZipLock freezer bags., chicken breasts but no thighs.
Luckily we just butchered a pig, and I can get half a beef from a rancher friend.

And let me add this. * Fork tender, that was one VERY classy thing you did.  Proud to know you.*
Gary


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I don't sweat it to death. Stock varies from week to week.
> More fresh beef than pork since the recent shutdowns, except local grocery chain had pork spare ribs on sale last week.  Added 2 more in the freezer to the 3 already there and debating on pulling a pack for a cook.
> Smithfield plant in Sioux Falls started re-opening today
> Wish I had more freezer spacer.  Live hogs going cheap
> ...


I had 2 freezers full of 6 pork ribs, 6 pork butts , 3 full 6 bone rib roasts two cut into nice 1 1/2''  thick steaks and the other cut into 2, 3 bone rib roasts  all the ducks and geese I killed this season, a wild hog I just processed into link Italian and patty breakfast sausage, and some Moose and Elk steaks and roasts.
All of my self caught wild King/Chinook Salmon and all of my wild Pacific Halibut and Albacore tuna, and some of my self grown green magic  butter and green coconut oil infused arthritis pain relief ointment.
(the stuff works like magic on your hands, elbows, neck, knees, ankles and back.) And a freak'in turkey!!!

Anyhow, our house got robbed, and they took my wives Sterling silver set which was huge and some power tools, gas garden tools my shooting bag which had my custom build 1,5000 dollar in ear hearing protection in it. They also stole my Vortex spotting scope and bino's but the most near and dear thing that those dirtbag stole from me was 4 full lanyards of the best duck and goose calls money can buy, it took me over 35 yrs of self vetting and lots of personal feed back from the call builders and all of my duck and goose bands and 2 dog tags from the best Labrador Retrievers that anybody could ever dream of hunting over, Flatout AMAZING dogs. 


Sorry about my venting once again.......it kills me that after 16 yrs of being in the same home with absolutely zero theft or anything vandalized. All it took was use being away from the house for 24 hours, someone local was casing the joint out just waiting for the right time..........yup they got us and got us good.

So nothing is safe unless you have somebody home 24/7, 365 days a year.

I'm now a big endorser of freezer door locks and  home video surveillance systems.

Keep an eye on your goods because most likely all it takes is you leaving the house for a few hours, which sucks.


Thanks of all the likes guys, they are much appreciated.
Dan


----------



## MJB05615 (May 4, 2020)

That's lousy.  So sorry that happened.  The world is terrible right now.  Hopefully things will get better.  Can't get much worse, right?  Stay safe.


----------



## negolien (May 5, 2020)

I have 0 issues in Sacramento getting meat st the local safeway. Beef pork and bird is plentyful. More sky is falling imho.


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2020)

negolien said:


> I have 0 issues in Sacramento getting meat st the local safeway. Beef pork and bird is plentyful. More sky is falling imho.


I'll take a picture and Costco and Sam's to show you how much the sky has fallen.


----------



## meatallica (May 5, 2020)

RD in Wilmington,  DE.  Pretty thin when I was in there 5/01


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> (LONG)
> 
> I can find TP, and other paper goods, yeast, flour, hand sanitizer, bleach and rubber surgical gloves never were a problem, masks for the past two weeks.  I bought 4 pork butts two weeks ago and some pork ribs last week and yesterday, I got really lucky yesterday, it was cleaned out.....they did have a 4 pack of beef lengua, I should've grabbed it, it makes amazing tacos and burritos and sopas.
> 
> ...


 I am so proud to know you Dan!
What a wonderful gesture!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (May 5, 2020)

No problems with meat here where I work in northeast pa, our meat case is packed along with our coolers. Been getting steady supplies so far.


----------



## phonedrn8 (May 5, 2020)

went to Wally world to pick up a few things go down the meat isle slim pickings  of roast, steak,fresh ground, chicken was gone...

going to local butcher in the AM and locate some Tri Tip
 Las Vegas


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2020)

At this point I'm grabbing pork and beef when I find a decent price, I'm still hunting down 2 brisket one to smoke and the other for burger grind.  I have some tri tips I could grind if I had to but I'd like to save them for the grill, but we sure like our burgers in the summer time, I'll find something to grind that will make so great burgers that cost less than $7.00 per pound.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> my self grown green magic butter and green coconut oil infused arthritis pain relief ointment.



Dan, first off, I'm very sorry to hear of the theft. That is terrible. However, you have re-established my waning belief that there are Good People in these trying times. So many just seem to want to Cover Their Own Ass...IN TOILET PAPER... and care less about anyone else!
Please give more detail on this Green Magic Butter. My Wife suffers terribly from Arthritis in her hands and Nothing, prescription or otherwise, has helped. Thanks...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 5, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> se!
> Please give more detail on this Green Magic Butter. My Wife suffers terribly from Arthritis in her hands and Nothing, prescription or otherwise, has helped. Thanks...JJ



Yep.  I'd be real interested in that too.
Gary


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (May 5, 2020)

It's almost time to section the cattle to the back portion of the field.  I don't raise them to make tender steaks and most of them are older, but I should have enough stew meat and ground beef for awhile should it come to that.


----------



## bradger (May 5, 2020)

Not good, can not get any chicken, and, beef their is verry little pork except ribs, plenty of ribs.


----------



## tallbm (May 5, 2020)

Didn't go to the store this week or last week but the weekend before last week started I finally saw a little bit of TP on the shelves.
Meat has been fine in the N. Texas area.
Very limited powder milk of any kind to be found but it makes sense with people worrying about being able to keep infants fed so I'm not complaining.



 forktender
 I'm sorry to hear about being robbed man that sucks.  Usually robbery's occur and are performed by someone that knows the victim personally or sees em all the time.  Being gone for a 24hr period and knowing how many people are at home 24/7 right now I would say that fits the bill.

I live in a nice neighborhood but that means nothing.  Foot traffic has increased 10X with everyone couped up and wanting to just exercise and walk around or ride bikes etc.  I'm gonna be even more mindful and ensure my gate locks, door locks, security lights, and security camera's are a full go.
Also be mindful of what info you share on social media.  It often isn't your direct contacts/friends you have to worry about its their contacts/friends or people sitting with them watching over their shoulder you have to worry about.

If anyone in TX hears about live animals being given away or sold for cheap please let me know.  I have a large enough extended family that would gladly take any of it as many of them could/would surely use it and they would eat every part of the animal including the moo and the oink haha :D


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 5, 2020)

We all need to search out and introduce ourselves to local meat producers and with that, local meat processors. There are zero shortages of meat at the farm level. So find a local processor or butcher. The price at the end may be higher, but they are stuffed full with supply. The meat is better quality and you are supporting local businesses. Just what I do. I could care less about the grocery meat isles, and for good reason.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 6, 2020)

The issue here in Iowa with plants being shut down is some farmers having to euthanize animals because they have gotten too big and plants won't take them. The other reason is to make room for younger pigs coming in. Others are euthanizing young pigs and aborting sows.  A friend called his local locker back in April,  had a beef to butcher,  late July was the first opening.  Some local organizations have gotten together to buy some of these animals and have them processed (not sure where or how) and are then donating the meat to food pantries, so not a total waste.  It is a bad and very sad deal on both ends, for the ones that have the supply and can't get rid of them and also for the ones that can't get any meat.

Forktender,  you are a class act for what you went through and then the selfless act of helping someone in need!

Ryan


----------



## poacherjoe (May 6, 2020)

That looks like Cash and Carry in Modesto !!! I went there and was shocked somewhat but they had been warning about a meat shortage for a couple weeks so the Hoarding has started . I am thinking of going to the sale's yard and buying my pork there and butchering it myself. Hat's off to you for helping someone in need !


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 6, 2020)

Local Walmart is slim pickings on meat pretty much all the time now, but it hasn't filtered to the independents and smaller grocers yet.
Sure seems like it will.
Many local processors are mostly not taking orders on sides, halves, and wholes, as they are booked more than 2 months and can't guarantee supply.
There's a farm selling nearly 1,000 live hogs at 250-300lb market weight for $140 each because their processor can't/won't take them. 
I hope this blows over, I'm getting paranoid it's going to turn into a toilet paper scenario.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 6, 2020)

Went to Sam's Saturday. No chicken or pork to be found. I managed to get one pack of prime New York strip. Momma wanted ribeye for her birthday but that was the best I could do. I've been trying to stock up so I have some decent things to cook in the mean time. Target was also completely picked over. Nothing was there at all. No meat, pork or chicken at all.


----------



## tallbm (May 6, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Went to Sam's Saturday. No chicken or pork to be found. I managed to get one pack of prime New York strip. Momma wanted ribeye for her birthday but that was the best I could do. I've been trying to stock up so I have some decent things to cook in the mean time. Target was also completely picked over. Nothing was there at all. No meat, pork or chicken at all.



Don't forget the other freezer areas that may hold turkey, ducks, and smoked hams.  There isn't much of a meat problem here so far (haven't checked in almost a week and a half) but when this all first hit and the initial run on the stores happened I eyeballed those areas and no one was touching them.  I've seen $0.99/lb smoked hams available nonstop so worse case I'll be eating a lot of ham, and ham and mac, and ham and beans, etc. lol


----------



## bigfurmn (May 6, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Don't forget the other freezer areas that may hold turkey, ducks, and smoked hams.  There isn't much of a meat problem here so far (haven't checked in almost a week and a half) but when this all first hit and the initial run on the stores happened I eyeballed those areas and no one was touching them.  I've seen $0.99/lb smoked hams available nonstop so worse case I'll be eating a lot of ham, and ham and mac, and ham and beans, etc. lol


I looked all around both stores. There was nothing there. I always have my eye out for a good deal. I'm what you call frug... freg.. frag... Ok fine I'm cheap!


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 6, 2020)

Don’t forget, at the big retailer stores, you can order meat. They will hold it for you. Might be a week to fill the order, but they will fill it. Call them up. Get personal. This works most always.


----------



## noboundaries (May 7, 2020)

My grocer's meat bins were interesting this morning. Fully stocked with beef and pork. Normal prices. Picked up two untrimmed spare rib racks for $1.98/lb. The one exception was bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs; completely gone.

No Cascade or Dawn dishwashing liquid. I guess the folks not eating at restaurants have discovered their dishwashers and sinks!

Egg prices back near normal. I paid $6.80 for 18 ct two weeks ago; $2.80 this morning for 18 ct.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 7, 2020)

Friday is going to be an eye opening day.
My wife requested a trip to Costco for Mother's Day gift. 160 mile round trip is well spent.
Not a clue what we'll find.  Haven't been there since before the ... (expletives and personal comments deleted) started in March.


----------



## forktender (May 7, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Friday is going to be an eye opening day.
> My wife requested a trip to Costco for Mother's Day gift. 160 mile round trip is well spent.
> Not a clue what we'll find.  Haven't been there since before the ... (expletives and personal comments deleted) started in March.


I'd go early, I was at our costco today when they were bringing out burger and pork bellies. I got a pack of ground beef and 2 pork bellys, on the way home a friend told me to stop by because he just got 1/2 of a grass fed steer and he didn't have enough room for everything. He gave me 10 2lb packs of burger and  two big chuck roasts and some stew meat in trade for a 32 pack of Coors....I scored!!!

Today our costco implemented 3 packages meat per card, that only includes beef and pork  out of the butcher shop not frozen beef or pork, chicken and fish is still wide open.
I'm still looking for a brisket and a whole prime New York strip and whole prime rib roast.


----------



## smokngun (May 8, 2020)

I was at my local Sam's Club last Friday and the meat department was pretty much fully stocked, I was eying some Prime grade full packer briskets for $3.28lb. Didn't pull the trigger because the same day I found out at the end of the month I'm getting cut to part time. I'll smoke whatever meat I have in the freezer and when that runs out you guys might start seeing some "off the wall" smokes.  Smoked corn flakes or maybe smoked ramen, could get interesting.


----------



## smokeymose (May 8, 2020)

It seems kind of hit & miss around here. I did my weekly grocery run yesterday and Meijer had some of everything except chicken. The case was filled with whole young chickens however.  So I headed to Kroger after getting what I needed at Meijer because their weekly flier showed boneless ribeye family packs for $7.99#. Of course they didn't have any but they had plenty of pork and chicken as well as buy one get one free baby backs. Two pork purchases per person limit, though. No rhyme or reason.
I read this morning about two processing plants here in Indiana that are wanting to reopen after shutting down for two weeks and are getting pushback from some of the employees.
So why are so many people in meat processing plants "testing positive"?


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 8, 2020)

I believe so many test positive because of the number of employees and working elbow to elbow.  I think the plant in Sioux falls had about 4000 employees,  so working in close proximity and having that many people sharing cafeteria space it spreads rapidly. 

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (May 8, 2020)

Nice road trip today.
Broke Minnesota (Martial?) laws by having a dine in lunch at a  restaurant in North Dakota.

Didn't get to Costco until mid afternoon.
No toilet paper, but more than a semi trailer load of paper towels in stock. (The waste water crews are fully puckered over the "flushable wipes" going into the system.  The paper towels make it worse.)

Pork
A lot of whole loin at decent price.  Didn't get one as i have 1 in freezer.
More belly than I have ever seen in the store and price lower than normal.  Didn't purchase as the quality wasn't up to my standards. I have 1 in the freezer as well.
No intact shoulder (butt).  Idiots had cut it all into boneless country ribs.

Beef
No brisket.  Not worried as I have 1 in the freezer.
Lots of eye of round, but hmm price jumped a $1/#  I've got enough dried beef to wait it out.
Only looked at beef from my needs.  They had lots of ribeye steaks, full (boneless) rib racks,  and NY strip.  Considered a purchase, but we don't eat a lot of steak or beef outside of periodic ground.

Lots of fresh chicken, except for boneless skinless chicken breast.  Will try tenderloins this time.

Edit:  Added details


----------



## uncle eddie (May 9, 2020)

still OK-ish in central Missouri.  But the hoarders are doing their thing.  Grocery stores are limiting people to one meat purchase per person.


----------



## forktender (May 9, 2020)

It's very hit of miss out here as well one day they won't have hardly anything the next day they will have somewhat of a supply. All of the stores are limiting people to 2 packages of meat as well no matter the size of the package. They also started cutting the pork butt's in half and making small two packs of steaks.
I don't know how you would do it if you had a big family, it kinda defeats the stay at home order if you have to bring 2 family members to the store to check out separately to get enough meat for the week.
Luckily there are only 3 of us in the house, but my buddy has 5 kids, and they are having a tough time finding enough meat. Heck our produce area has been getting hammered as well, some days they only have about 1/4 of the produce that they normally have. Still no paper products most days or antibacterial wet wipes.
It's going to get dodgy out here if something doesn't change quickly, people are starting to get a little worked up and froggy. You can't really blame them they are worried about feeding their family down the road, if the supply chain got held up for a full week it would be an awful situation for a lot of people that are living without an income right now. This whole thing is still really hard for me to wrap my mind around at times.

Heck, we haven't got anything from Uncle Sam yet and we could really use it with me being retired luckily my little lady is still working, but they just laid off 25% of the nurses in her hospital... we are living through some very crazy times right now.

Stay safe.
Dan


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2020)

I know when I was growing up , 4 kids in the family , Mom had ways to stretch the the small amounts of meat they could afford . 
2 cans of pork and beans mixed with a 1/2 pound of ground beef was common . 
Used to tear up a loaf of stale bread and add it in for meat loaf . About 50 / 50 sometimes . 
We liked it , that's what we had .

I've been doing alot of stir fry type dishes . Small amount of meat , heavy on the veg , with rice or pasta . Just have to adjust , and treat people as you want to be treated . 
I'm not playing this off . It's a serious problem .


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2020)

Well just in case anyone is watching this thread and is wondering how to stretch meals with meats, know that beans, rice, and making soups can stretch things a loooooong way.

Many of us cook and may know that already.  Both of my parents came from large families and didnt have very much of anything at all.  My father's side was basically dirt poor and much of what they ate they grew, raised, or mother nature naturally provided (fish, game, pecans, well water, etc.).

They grew up cooking everything and stretching everything as a way of life.  That naturally filtered through to their children in various degrees.  Almost all of my meals were home cooked simply because it is cheaper and man were the dishes of top quality!
I was fortunate enough to see some of that food stretching as well as how it was refined into fine meals.  I learned it as well and put it all to good use in college where I had a daily food budget of $3.77 from what I could allocate to myself hahaha.

Long story short, there are plenty of ways to mix smaller amounts of meat with beans or with rice or with both.  Same goes with noodles.  You can mix in fresh or canned veggies (discounted cans usually) as well.  
When talking about mixing, soup, chili, stew, goulash, hamburger helper type dishes are about as efficient as you can make things.  ********(important) Also know that you don't have to used deboned meat for this, especially in soup forms.  Bone in, skin on, chicken parts do perfectly fine in soup dishes.  Bone in pork chop that are cut down to not be giant chops work the same along with pork neck bones and pork feet.  Beef ribs and oxtail work the same (though they cost an arm and a leg).  All shanks that are small enough or cut down to manageable size work as well.

Anyhow u guys get the idea.  Hmmmm I bet it would be a good idea to start a "Stretch Your Meals" recipe thread since SMF is a publicly open forum AND so many people join simply by finding recipes and help with online searches.  What do you guys think????


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2020)

forktender said:


> I'll take a picture and Costco and Sam's to show you how much the sky has fallen.




Same here!
LOL---Kinda like "The Sky Has Fallen" a little better than a month ago, before the 80,000 American Deaths (and counting), making people think Vietnam was fun & games.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (May 9, 2020)

Bear in total respect to you and my uncle (Green Beret Vietnam veteran God rest his soul), I don't think these situation are even on the plane. That having been said I LOVE anyone's ideas how to stretch a meal into something more.


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> , I don't think these situation are even on the plane.


I think the point is why are they comparing covid 19 deaths to the total number killed in the Vietnam war . The uninformed hang on the number and not the way it came about .


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2020)

We love rice and beans. Usually I make them with brown rice, but switched to a big bag of white medium grain rice due to some stomach issues. Talk about a great base for creative variety! 

I make a 6 qt pot of "sticky rice," store it in the fridge, and have used it for breakfast fried rice with eggs, all kinds of sauces with chopped/pulled meat, baked beans with bacon, sweet rice, and rice pudding. Heck, it's even good with a pat of butter, salt and pepper. We've discovered we like adding  cooked rice to our soup bowls instead of cooking it in the soup like we've always done in the past. 

My grocer was out of black beans last Thursday, but I picked up red beans and Navy beans. Smoking spare ribs for Mother's Day. Might have to make some red beans for rice and beans, too.


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> We love rice and beans. Usually I make them with brown rice, but switched to a big bag of white medium grain rice due to some stomach issues. Talk about a great base for creative variety!
> 
> I make a 6 qt pot of "sticky rice," store it in the fridge, and have used it for breakfast fried rice with eggs, all kinds of sauces with chopped/pulled meat, baked beans with bacon, sweet rice, and rice pudding. Heck, it's even good with a pat of butter, salt and pepper. We've discovered we like adding  cooked rice to our soup bowls instead of cooking it in the soup like we've always done in the past.
> 
> My grocer was out of black beans last Thursday, but I picked up red beans and Navy beans. Smoking spare ribs for Mother's Day. Might have to make some red beans for rice and beans, too.



Yeah man lots of versatility with beans and rice.  I've but out a ton of carbs so I rarely eat either these days but when I do, they are usually mixed together.  My favorite is to put Mexican/Spanish rice in a bowl and then borracho beans on it and mix in pico and salsa and go to town on that!
Or mix beans, rice,  and salsa together and put it in a tortilla with some fajita meat, cheese, and sour cream for amazing tacos hahaha.

Hell just making some well seasoned rice and mixing with a can of ranch style beans is great too!  Endless possibles :)


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I believe so many test positive because of the number of employees and working elbow to elbow.  I think the plant in Sioux falls had about 4000 employees,  so working in close proximity and having that many people sharing cafeteria space it spreads rapidly.
> 
> Ryan



That plant in South Dakota has 3700 employees. They have 518 cases in that plant in Sioux City South Dakota, with an additional ~150 cases attached to that plant. Bringing the total in that Smithfield plant in Sioux City alone to 668. The entire state has a total of 1300 covid-19 cases. Meaning that more than half of all cases in the State are in that plant alone. The town of Sioux City has hardly any Covid, except at that plant. It is very interesting indeed. All of the other plants with the outbreak are in towns with little  infections except at those plants. Makes you think. Does me.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> That plant in South Dakota has 3700 employees. They have 518 cases in that plant in Sioux City South Dakota, with an additional ~150 cases attached to that plant. Bringing the total in that Smithfield plant in Sioux City alone to 668. The entire state has a total of 1300 covid-19 cases. Meaning that more than half of all cases in the State are in that plant alone. The town of Sioux City has hardly any Covid, except at that plant. It is very interesting indeed. All of the other plants with the outbreak are in towns with little  infections except at those plants. Makes you think. Does me.



Yup--I find that one interesting too. The CDC gave the company a plan for making the plant safer, but the President made it Voluntary, instead of Mandatory. So the workers are afraid to go to work, and I don't blame them. It's kinda like going into battle without a Flak Jacket & Helmet.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 12, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> That plant in South Dakota has 3700 employees. They have 518 cases in that plant in Sioux City South Dakota, with an additional ~150 cases attached to that plant. Bringing the total in that Smithfield plant in Sioux City alone to 668. The entire state has a total of 1300 covid-19 cases. Meaning that more than half of all cases in the State are in that plant alone. The town of Sioux City has hardly any Covid, except at that plant. It is very interesting indeed. All of the other plants with the outbreak are in towns with little  infections except at those plants. Makes you think. Does me.


Ok so I'm a bit confused,  the question was asked why so many people in these meat packing plants are testing positive,  to which I replied to, in my opinion anyway.  First and foremost I'm not arguing or anything of the kind, so please don't take it that way.  The Smithfield pork plant in Sioux falls has 3700 employees,  with 3614  infected cases in the state of S.D.  Sioux city Iowa has a seaboard triumph pork plant with 34 cases as of 6 days ago, 1590 cases in Woodbury county in which sioux city is in, 12,373 cases in Iowa.  Tyson beef plant in Dakota City Nebraska has 4300 employees, and about 669 positive employees, the state of Nebraska has 8315 positive cases. Now there is beef products inc. (BPI) in north sioux city, S.D. but couldn't find any covid details on them. They were in the news in past couple of years with lawsuit against ABC I believe with the story on pink slime hamburger.  Like I said earlier,  no offense meant by any means, but names of companies and towns and numbers affected don't add up. They are all within an hour or so away from me.

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (May 14, 2020)

So, went grocery shopping this morning. 1/3rd the usual crowd, which was kinda nice. Shelves fully stocked, meat fully stocked, even the flour section fully stocked with one exception; no Bob's Red Mill flour of any kind. It is my preferred brand. 

The women staffers were all wearing masks. Not a single male worker had mask or gloves. Not an accusation or judgement; just an observation. All but one or two shoppers wore masks.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> So, went grocery shopping this morning. 1/3rd the usual crowd, which was kinda nice. Shelves fully stocked, meat fully stocked, even the flour section fully stocked with one exception; no Bob's Red Mill flour of any kind. It is my preferred brand.
> 
> The women staffers were all wearing masks. Not a single male worker had mask or gloves. Not an accusation or judgement; just an observation. All but one or two shoppers wore masks.




Smart Ladies!!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (May 14, 2020)

I went to Costco in the North Dallas/Plano Tx area and they had about 1/4 of the meat they normally had.  No briskets but had had beef ribs.  Their prices were a bit too rich for me but I did buy some $1.99/lb boneless skinless chicken thighs to grill for dinner.  A usual the quality was noticeable on the chicken thighs.

I'm very fortunate and very grateful that the regular grocery stores (that are not Walmart) here have had no severe meat issues other than when things first spiked in our area in late March. 
The grocery stores are still having great meat deals even with limits in place and I'm able to continue slowly building up freezer inventory while feeding myself each week.

This week they have $1.79/lb St. Louis Style ribs, $1.49 boneless skinless chicken breast, and $5.99 fresh farm raised Atlantic salmon whole fillets so I bought some of each with plans to smoke them all at some point this weekend and early next week :)

I'm excited bout the salmon.  I have yet to hot smoke salmon, I've only done lox.  I'm going to hot smoke this guy and maybe turn the thinner tail and belly portions of the fillet into salmon nuggets/jerky.  $5.99/lb is a hard to beat price for fresh Salmon around here even if its not wild.


----------



## SmokinGumby (May 14, 2020)

Farmers will have to euthanize millions of pigs as meat plants remain closed
					

With meatpacking plants closed nationwide, hog farmers in the U.S. now face a tragic reality — they need to euthanize millions of pigs with nowhere to go.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## mneeley490 (May 14, 2020)

I know I'm late to the party, Forktender, but that pic of Cash & Carry looked exactly like the one I saw here in Everett, WA last weekend. Costco had only a few packages of ground beef; still no dang TP.
I work ridiculously long hours during the week, so weekends are really the only time I have to shop for supplies. I'm going to try my luck at Restaurant Depot on Saturday.
Sorry to hear about your break-in, but kudos to you and your wife for helping a family in need. I've done similar, and I know it feels good.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2020)

Still not much to be had at the usual outlets. Grocery stores have some, but they seem to think they're selling gold now.
I finally went by my Business Costco looking for brisket; they had some, but at $4.39 lb. for choice, I passed. Found a 13 lb. top loin and a similarly sized shoulder clod. Cut up the loin into 13, 1-1/2" NY steaks, all but 3 vac sealed and frozen. The clod I plan to cook like a brisket this Sunday.
Here's a few shots. That's a tenderloin on top.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 23, 2020)

Steak looks delicious.  Can't wait to see the Clod.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## negolien (May 25, 2020)

Just purchased some 2 lb rib eyes from Safeway. Been getting ultimate grill master raw packs from cattleman's..no issue with meat here.


----------



## tallbm (May 25, 2020)

I have made 2 grocery runs in the past 3 days and I was able to get 5 whole packer briskets at great memorial day TX sale prices.  Kroger had choice briskets for $1.67/lb limit 2 so i got 2.  Market Street (a small but nicer chain) had Angus briskets $1.99/lb and I was able to get 3.

Kroger ran out fast.  Market street still has plenty of Angus briskets.  
I owe 2 briskets to my ol'ladies neighbors.  They have been mowing her front yard cause she is a nurse and has been working nonstop these days. 
I owe my mother 2 briskets... well cause she's my mother and she is amazing.

I would like to get myself 2-3 briskets so I could smoke 1-2 of them and then grind 1 of them at that price for ground beef.

We'll see if I can make it all happen.  I'm fortunate that my area of the country has meat so I am very mindful of only buying my limits and leaving some for the next guy.  With as many briskets as Market Street has had I should be able to buy another 2 and leave plenty for the next guy as tomorrow is the last day of the sale anyhow and they go back to regular angus brisket prices.

I wish everyone had as much luck as I am having but I'll take what i can responsibly get while slowly stocking up the freezer.  Keep at it guys!


----------



## noboundaries (May 28, 2020)

*The store almost needed to announce "Cleanup in the meat department" this morning when I saw the price of brisket. Choice grade packers for $5.98 / lb. A trimmed flat for $10.78 / lb! I've got a full packer in the freezer that more than doubled in value!

The offerings in rest of the meat department were pretty scarce. Lots of untrimmed pork spare ribs, though, at $1.78 / lb. Might have to go back and pick up a few.  We had just finished a couple racks and I wasn't sure how much room was left in the freezer. 

(Dang. This won't unbold).*


----------



## tallbm (May 28, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> *The store almost needed to announce "Cleanup in the meat department" this morning when I saw the price of brisket. Choice grade packers for $5.98 / lb. A trimmed flat for $10.78 / lb! I've got a full packer in the freezer that more than doubled in value!
> 
> The offerings in rest of the meat department were pretty scarce. Lots of untrimmed pork spare ribs, though, at $1.78 / lb. Might have to go back and pick up a few.  We had just finished a couple racks and I wasn't sure how much room was left in the freezer.
> 
> (Dang. This won't unbold).*



Yeah, I think I'm gonna put 3 to smoke this evening.  I'm gonna save the thin parts of the flats i trim off for the grind.  Once I get the grind handled over the weekend I can use my 100% no fat venison grind to make jerky! :D
I'm not looking forward to all the work as I gotta make some other stuff as well but oh well I'll just have to tuff it all out lol haha


----------



## Inscrutable (May 28, 2020)

We used to be closer at our old location, but now an hour from a Sams and two from a Costco. Where I shop grocery chain here in eastern NC I’ve not seen prices change or escalate at all, and still see sales on things similar to pre-COVID ... perhaps fewer things on sale now, and variety diminished. Had and continue to see rolling shortages - sometimes and most often beef, chicken next most common. Had rarely been pork, but have seen that lately.  And usually replenishes or changes agin in the next day or two.  Sorta playing whack-a-mole. I just don’t have my heart set on anything in particular, and make what’s available.

Right now I have a good assortment of frozen dead animals, some with 4 feet, some with 2, and some with none.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2020)

Beef prices were way up last week. This morning pork prices are beginning to soar. Best case only a 20% increase. Worst case more than double what I usually see. It wasn't across the board, though. My freezer is full, so I just get what I need. 

Picked up a couple untrimmed spares for $2.28/lb. They were $1.78 last week. Also got a couple of family packs of "assorted pork chops." Usually they are $1.28/lb. This morning, $1.98, a 35% increase. Loins and loin chops were north of $4-$5/lb. 

The store had a LOT of stock in the aisles all over the store waiting to be shelved. More than I've ever seen staged.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> The store had a LOT of stock in the aisles all over the store waiting to be shelved. More than I've ever seen staged.


Might be a sign that trucks are showing up at odd times . They can't get it stocked , and need it off the dock so the vendors can do business during the day . 
At least that what my son says happens to them .


----------



## gary s (Jun 4, 2020)

Our Meat supply here in the Tyler, Texas area is still good. You can find about anything you want.
One note ;  Last night on the news I saw where they indited several people on price fixing, a couple here in East Texas. They need to make an example out of any company, or companies doing that. 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2020)

gary s said:


> Our Meat supply here in the Tyler, Texas area is still good. You can find about anything you want.
> One note ;  Last night on the news I saw where they indited several people on price fixing, a couple here in East Texas. They need to make an example out of any company, or companies doing that.
> 
> Gary




In Texas, I thought all you needed was a Long Rope & a Wide Loop!

Or do I watch too many Old Westerns?!?!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> In Texas, I thought all you needed was a Long Rope & a Wide Loop!
> 
> Or do I watch too many Old Westerns?!?!
> 
> Bear



I prefer my 30-06 or if its pork hunting my 300 Blackout.  The rope isn't efficient enough for me :P


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 5, 2020)

Safeway has a special going this week on Jennie-O frozen turkey breasts for 99 cents a lb. --limit 1.  I picked up one yesterday, but when I went back today they were, not surprisingly, all out.


----------

